# Oh, I love stereotypes.



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

My friend's boyfriend apparently didn't love the idea that I was getting a chihuahua. He said something like "That's not a dog, get a german shepherd!" (or whatever breed it was.) My husband and I always laugh about how he said chi's just stand there and shake and he's not shy about making fun of them in one way or another. It frustrates me! :foxes15: Don't compare your dog to mine please, very different breeds and companions! TYVM!

Do you see chihuahua owners saying to people, "Your boxer isn't good for anything but killing!" or some crap? I mean really. I'd like to not be looked at like I have two heads when people ask what breed of dog I have. And I'm sick of people who think they do nothing but yap and shake! Ahhhh!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I agree, that attitude is so tiresome, I've gotten the same thing many times. People saying "I can't stand Chihuahua's" or "that's not a real dog" or "all they do is yap" and so on and so forth. No doubt they have probably seen bad examples of the breed, most times due to bad owners, but some people just don't like toy breeds, I suppose. 

That said, after meeting my little ones, (who are very well behaved and well socialized) so many of my friends and neighbors who weren't Chihuahua fans before - are now.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

same! i always get "those are rats" i could give 2 s**ts tho lol i love my chihuahuas and have learned to have selective hearing LOL I get this especially because I am young so I have a lot of young dumb friends


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

My Chi's both do shake.. and I think this is something about the breed, however.. I've yet to encounter anyone being nasty.
My husband just calls them the Mexicans.. and he calls Bambi his little Seniorita.
I have to say however.. I had many many nasty comments over the years about my Poodle! oh wow.. everything from "thats not a dog" to " thats a cat that barks"


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

KittyD said:


> My Chi's both do shake.. and I think this is something about the breed,


Mine shake too. I have heard it is due to Chi's having a high metabolic rate.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I have noticed when they are exited and playing and running around.. when they come to snuggle and rest they shake, so yes metabolic something and I do think with my dogs it may be a happy thing.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

I can't beleive how ignorant some people can be. I would never in a million years put down another persons pet. I think for most men it is a sign of being macho, big truck, big dog... yada yada yada lol!!! I don't know why it bothers people whether we own a chi anyway, and thank goodness its us and not them. I think anyone who thinks small dogs are useless aren't true dog lovers anyway!! I prefer small dogs for myself but wouldn't think less of someone for owning a big dog either.

Lori


----------



## xwing777 (Jan 2, 2006)

Me being macho a couple of weeks ago at a car show. Im 6', 250lbs too...lol

It was cold so Toby wanted in daddys coat to stay warm!










Just tell him chis are women magnets nut his "big dogs" just scare them away (ask my wife..lol)


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Hahaha, chick magnets!

I do know that some chi's shake and I know why but even so why is that a reason to talk BS about the breed? Chihuahua discrimination!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Ivy's mom said:


> I can't beleive how ignorant some people can be. I would never in a million years put down another persons pet. I think for most men it is a sign of being macho, big truck, big dog... yada yada yada lol!!! I don't know why it bothers people whether we own a chi anyway, and thank goodness its us and not them. I think anyone who thinks small dogs are useless aren't true dog lovers anyway!! I prefer small dogs for myself but wouldn't think less of someone for owning a big dog either.Lori



Amen!!




xwing777 said:


> Me being macho a couple of weeks ago at a car show. Im 6', 250lbs too...lol
> 
> It was cold so Toby wanted in daddys coat to stay warm!
> 
> ...



Ha ha you sound like my husband! He's 6'3 and about your weight.. and Bambi is his lady.. ha ha


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I have been lucky i guess, i get a load of nice comments about how cute they are.
Just lastnight a man sitting at a bustop stopped me to see them and asked what kind of dog they were.
He said he had never seen that kind before and they were gorgeous.

A couple of my man's pals from work laughed when he told them i was getting chi's and made the rat comment, but i wasnt there and i dont care what they think.
One of his pals came to our house a few weeks ago and loved them, was trying really hard to get them over to him with treats. lol

The only silly thing i encountered was when we were out walking and 2 guys walked past and said oh dont bite me!
I just laughed it off, cause i couldnt be bothered getting into it.
Oh and when there was a football match here, i heard one guy say he could pop them in a sandwich and eat them or something to that effect.
He was with a group of men, i made a comment about he had one too may sannys by the look of him. lol

People like that are just pathetic and clueless.
Most of the time people around where i live just want to know more about them, and their personalities, so i dont mind telling them.


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

foggy said:


> I agree, that attitude is so tiresome, I've gotten the same thing many times. People saying "I can't stand Chihuahua's" or "that's not a real dog" or "all they do is yap" and so on and so forth. No doubt they have probably seen bad examples of the breed, most times due to bad owners, but some people just don't like toy breeds, I suppose.
> 
> That said, after meeting my little ones, (who are very well behaved and well socialized) so many of my friends and neighbors who weren't Chihuahua fans before - are now.


I find it sad too, i get so excited to tell people about my little Bella and they just don't understand how sweet, well behaved, cuddly and adorable she is till they meet her. My parents didn't like the idea and don't particularly like dogs but when we had to leave her in Holland 5 weeks ago my Mum cried almost as much as i did.

Its a shame that they have a bad name because of the bad examples of the breed due to bad owners.


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

I think it really depends on where you live and the attitudes in the area. Before I got Lilo I had met 1, yes... 1, nice chihuahua. That 1 was the only one who didn't yap at me, growl from their owner's arms, try to bite if touched, spin in circles and panic on a leash because they are never walked, just carried, etc, etc. I really didn't like the breed. I never said anything negative to the owners, that's in bad taste, but other vet techs and I would dread days when chihuahuas came to board or for vet work or for baths.

A lot of people have preconceived notions about a lot of dogs. I have 3 border collies and I've had a lot of nasty comments about them. From the ever popular "those dogs must be so hyper and crazy", "how do you live with them? Border collies are crazy", "you can't trust a border collie, they all bite". Etc, etc. 

I walk all 4 dogs and take the comments as times to educate people that Lilo is not an armpit piranha and the border collies are not crazed, hyper, maniacs. It gets annoying but if you show people your well behaved, well socialized, walking on a leash, happy dogs, be they chihuahuas, great danes, or border collies you are helping them to see your breeds in a good light. Who knows, it may work like it did with me and you'll see them with a chihuahua in the future!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh tha rat comments again  Lol My college friends say oh when are you bringing the rats in again all the time! lol I love it when people stop to storke Pumpkin & The Chihuahuas but sometimes they say Aww cute Chi! But thats a real dog .. to her  lol it makes me giggle , these comments dont worry me any more ive learnt to grin and bare it! lol


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Bellatrix said:


> I find it sad too, i get so excited to tell people about my little Bella and they just don't understand how sweet, well behaved, cuddly and adorable she is till they meet her. My parents didn't like the idea and don't particularly like dogs but when we had to leave her in Holland 5 weeks ago my Mum cried almost as much as i did..


Aw. I think once people actually get to know the breed and be around them they really do fall in love.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Terri said:


> I have been lucky i guess, i get a load of nice comments about how cute they are.


That's so nice.  

I should probably add while I have received the stereotypical comments, I have had far more positive comments. And I don't let the negative comments bother me either way, it's just ignorance really.


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Luckily, I have yet to meet anyone with a negative outlook about my dogs, or the breed in general.

My security guard calls Tifa a squirrel, but he means it in the best of intentions lol!

Everyone at High Park where we regularly take them also love them, and although they are surprised to see them happily playing along side the big dogs, I haven't heard anyone make any ignorant or farfetched comments.

Most people I encounter are very curious and open to being educated about them.

I myself, call them Mexican Pit Bulls all the time in good humor! <3


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Guess said:


> Luckily, I have yet to meet anyone with a negative outlook about my dogs, or the breed in general.
> 
> My security guard calls Tifa a squirrel, but he means it in the best of intentions lol!
> 
> ...


I miss High Park!


----------



## Favwindclan (Nov 7, 2012)

*Breed discrimination questions*

I have have my sweet foster dog for one week today. When I tell people about her they have very discriminatory comments to share. I even told the vet how snuggly and affectionate she was and she said, "That doesn't sound like a Chihuahua." Most people comment on how yappy she must be, this dog rarely yaps at all. Just three or four barks when someone knocks on the door. I have been told to not even bother to try and train her not to growl at strangers because "all Chihuahua's do that."

So my question is, what are the traits that really are specific to most Chi's that may be just to hard to train away in the short time we will have Jenna? I didn't plan on trying to teach her not to shake (although she rarely does that.). I am focusing on potty training, not growling at people, and the basic commands like sit, stay, and come. Oh also, the "don't climb on the table" command . 

Thanks!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

This thread is from 2010. Try starting your own thread instead of resurrecting an old thread, you'll get better advice. 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## flagrl (Apr 2, 2012)

before i started reading up on chi's, really after i got this guy because i had no intention of ever getting one. i just thought they were "ankle biters" and all they do is yap. and they were the dogs for the stuck up rich people. stupid thinking i know, but that was my thinking before i got on this forum. even after i got him. but after i got on this forum and read up on them, and had yoda for a few days my ideas changed so much.


----------



## flagrl (Apr 2, 2012)

oh sorry didnt see it was from 2010, just seen it was a new post recently sorry.


----------



## Luvmywinnie (Oct 4, 2012)

My husband wasn't thrilled when I brought Winnie home 3 months ago and with my training and her loving him, he has totally turned around, he had her little 3 lb self in his lap the other night;-)
He had so preconceived notions


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Aww it is an old thread! lots of old posters, miss quite a few of those ladies!


----------

